# Freeze dried treats



## Poptart_the_hedgehog (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello - 

Has anyone tried freeze dried toddler apple treats (baby food aisle) or freeze dried dog treats? I have liver, pea, and carrot treats for my dog (no other ingredients). I am not sure about the liver but if I found something similar with chicken and made sure the pieces are small enough, would they be safe?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The only freeze-dried treats I tried with Lily were freeze-dried shrimp cat treats. The liver wouldn't hurt, but I remember another user who tried beef liver...her hedgehog annointed it all over himself and she said he smelled horrible. :lol: Regardless of what the treat is, I would be cautious with them, just like with freeze-dried mealworms. I'm not sure if they'd cause impaction or not, but it's probably best not to feed them super often or a lot at once. Lily only got a shrimp treat one every couple days, and I used other cat treats, etc. in between.


----------

